# canned chanterelle mushrooms



## salmonclubber (Nov 15, 2007)

hello everyone

i picked some wild chanterelle mushrooms and canned them they taste great sauteed in butter and garlic on your favorite steak here is a pic

huey


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Yumm good 'shrooms. You get the hen of the woods and oysters out there?


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Those are really good lookin' rooms! The minute I saw that I was thinking "there's got to be a steak here somewhere"...


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 15, 2007)

richtee

yes we do have hen of the woods and oyster mushrooms as well as others there are so many here that are safe to eat i cant name them all the chanterelle is the most plentifull and easiest to find they are everywhere


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm do they dehydrate well? I'd gladly fund a shipment if so! I know the oysters don't  dunno bout the hens.


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 15, 2007)

richtee

i dont have a dehydrator so i cant tell ya i do see them in stores for sale they are dried out not sure if they are dried natural or by dehydrator i will ask around and see what i can do and get back to ya


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Tanks Huey!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm looks great! I only know how to spot buttons so that's all I pick. You have to know what your doing with mushrooms!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

I picked some one time and thought I knew what EVERYBODY was doing!


----------



## navionjim (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to pick mushrooms in Oregon, many wild varieties and you could make money at it too. Chanterelles were everywhere in the coast range mountains. But I have to admit I spent more time picking Liberty caps (P. semilanceata) in the valley then anything else. Hay I was in high school, everyone did...


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh   bingo.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I have dehydrated morels and they were ok.  I had a giant puffball growing in the back yard a few months ago.  Was about the size of a honeydew melon and I was going to let it get a little bigger, well my wife had some of her friends over with their kids and they decided to crack it open to see what kind of bird was inside the giant egg!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Arrggh!  Those are real good too! I have a pict somewhere of my youngest one with one on her head...sooo cute!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

The hens and puff balls are good but nothing beats the mighty morels!!  We go up to Oscoda Michigan every year in the spring and hunt shrooms and fish, nothing better than fresh fried fish and shrooms!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Unless it's a steak and morels. BUT..i always have a hard time deciding which is tastier.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

Never had luck finding Chantrelle's would love to learn more about finding them in Southwest Ohio I am a Morel man through and through.  I just made my first post yesterday to get help with smoking nice to see pics of shrooms getting me excited thinking about April, by then I should have my Ribs perfected and a big Skillet of Yellows!!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Baker, lots of good shrooming in Southern Ohio but threre is GREAT shrooming up in Michigan.  Only problem is you have to get past that nasty place called Ann Arbor to get up there.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice chanterelles Salmonclubber, I wish I could find some around here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








I gather morels in the spring and dry them, they rehydrate pretty well.
I'd be one happy cowgirl if I could find chanterelles though. lol!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, Michigan is Morel Heaven.  I have not had the fortune of making it up there yet to gather.  However, I do pretty well around here from year to year enough to where if I thought I could learn to dehydrate them effectively (meaning they would taste good) I would try it.  Ann Arbor can be a real ugly place.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Could be uglier if things don't go well this weekend.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

naw  be MUCH better!  And morels dry like a champ. I have rehydrated them in water and a TOUCH <pinch in a couple quarts> of salt, and cannot really tell them from fresh.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would love to hear about the the dehydration process I do have a regualar dehydrater, but it's never came out of the box.  I bought it because we grow a lot of peppers every year and wanted to dehydrate some but have not gotten around to it.  What are the settings and time frame to dehydrate and how do you store them once you have them dryed?


----------



## navionjim (Nov 15, 2007)

Baker2828;116105 said:
			
		

> I would love to hear about the the dehydration process I do have a regualar dehydrater, but it's never came out of the box.
> 
> To maintain the flavor of mushrooms when drying it's best not to use heat. The preferred method is to use a large sealed plastic container, Tupperware or some knockoff there of. Airtight in any case. It mist be large enough to hold a screen or mesh container an inch or two above the bottom. The bottom of the container is filled with "Damp Rid"  a moisture control product available at all Home Depot or Lowe's stores. The
> mushrooms must NOT touch the Damp Rid, but are suspended above it on the screen. The lid should be sealed airtight on the container. In a day or two all the moisture in the mushrooms will have been drawn off by the drying agent. They will be dry and "woody" to the touch. They can then be stored in sealed jars or containers almost indefinitely.
> Jimbo


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

Navionjim;116117 said:
			
		

> The Damp Rid won't make you sick or isn't toxic?


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds cool jim, never heard of that. 
We have dried them by hanging them on a string until they were dry.  They taste pretty good rehydrated.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 15, 2007)

A small amount wouldn't hurt you but it is not a food grade product. The idea is that the Damp Rid is never in actual contact with food. I have done this in two compartment Tupperware containers by putting the damp rid on one side and the mushrooms on the other. They don't contact each other but simply share the same airspace. Damp Rid is a hydoscopic chemical, it will literally suck the moisture out of anything in it's airspace. 

You are not eating the Damp Rid, don't bring it in contact with what you are drying, just seal it in the same box.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim, will gelatin powder do this too?


----------



## navionjim (Nov 20, 2007)

Howdy Rich, the answer is no. Damp Rid is cheaper than gelatin anyway so that's a win-win. BTY, and right up your alley, you can also use this method for drying stars with water dextrin binders in damp climates. Less chance of driven in moisture that way.
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Nov 20, 2007)

i use damp rid ALL the time drying out mushrooms........i take a med. sized tupperware bowl............and some stiff wire screen.......put the damp rid in the bottom of the bowl.......cut the screen to sit above the damp rid couple inches.......and place shrooms on the wire grid......within a day or so......dried up

i will post some pics of it here in a sec


d88de


----------



## navionjim (Nov 20, 2007)

Hay walking Dude, do the initials "PF" mean anything to you?
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 20, 2007)

ok.........pics of my mushroom drying setup.......i use this setup to dry morels...........

first up.......is the bowl i use......its just a med. sized tupperware plastic bowl







next is the two screens i use......this way i can dry more mushrooms that way.......







this is the first screen set in the bowl







and the second screen place inside







and the whole shabang put together........i let em go bout a day.....checking on em  every so often







this system werks GREAT......and you can reuse the damp rid by drying it out in the oven..........

hth

d88de


----------

